# Crypts that don't easily melt



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I have my crypt tank finally started and noticed that some crypts melt much easier than others. I figure for new comers and to liven up this topic, why not ask for which crypts don't melt.

That way, when people order crypts for the first time, they can choose something that has better odds of success.

So, if you were new to crypts, which ones would you start out with?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Not sure but I think all crypts melt. But they shouldn't if you don't move them around or otherwise drastically change their environment. That said I think most would agree C. wendtii is easiest.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

This one is great...mine never melted even after getting them and planting them. I even moved them after they were rooted and no melting.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=155&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

any of the Crypt Wendtii should be fine IMO (then again, i'm not as experienced as the people here. i'm new at the plant end of the spectrum, but those (both green and brown) have worked quite well and are easy to keep.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

ruki said:


> I have my crypt tank finally started and noticed that some crypts melt much easier than others. I figure for new comers and to liven up this topic, why not ask for which crypts don't melt.
> 
> That way, when people order crypts for the first time, they can choose something that has better odds of success.


Melting Crypts does not mean you are not successful. Crypts melt for a reason, not for fun.

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia is an easy Crypt that has a higher chance of not suffering from 'Crypts melt'. However, they also grow larger than most of the Crypts species.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I can move cryptocoryne X willisii without it melting.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

To me success means that you have a plant that looks good most of the time. For some applications, I would be moving them a bit more than is recommended, so I want to focus such relocations on more tolerant plants.

For example, a couple weeks ago, I potted up a bunch of crypts and put them into a propagation tank at the same time. Here's what my experience was :

C. Wentdtii (several cultivars) all were a bit droopy for a few days, but now are doing fine. No major meltdowns.

C. Retrospiralis had half of its leaves melt, but recoved after a week.

C. Willisii didn't melt any leaves at all

C. Walkeri didn't melt any leaves at all

C. Lutea was a bit droppy for a week, recovered with no meltdown

C. Spiralis had half of its leaves melt, recovers, melted a bit more, recovered, ...


I'll have to add Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia to the mix since it's been recommended!


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*hi*

Hi i have what i am all most certian is crypt Undulata which i have sent to five people so far and no of them reported melting when i have ask them. I have also moved a couple of these from my 29 gallon to my 10 gallon with no melt. Altough there was a period of no growth after being moved.


----------

